# No more onion tears, or just a fluke?



## vitauta (Jun 10, 2011)

i needed to dice a large onion for a recipe this morning, and steeled myself for the weeping to come.  my previous use of methods meant to alleviate onion tears hadn't worked for me, thus my resignation today. my onion, just two weeks from the market, had a black moldy looking section on one side, (another issue of mine) so i proceeded to peel back the layers to see what was still usable of the onion.  it was mostly still good, and i washed it a bit more than usual, as the black stuff was smeary even though the onion itself was fine inside.  accidentally, i had the hot water running as i was doing this, and scolded myself for now having to start working with a somewhat warmish onion - (one of my remembered onion tips was to chill it before using)  long story short, i sliced and diced this onion with absolutely no discomfort!  i might as well have been chopping an apple - i even made the dice extra small, and lingered over my task because it was such a pure pleasure to work and bond with an onion at long last!  now, what to do with my prematurely spoiling onions?  i'd rather not store them in the fridge unless i absolutely must....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a fluke.  Onions do vary in potency.  Maybe you just got lucky.

Chilling mnimizes but does not eliminate.  Forget about lighting candles or standing on one leg and hopping up and down.

The sure fire way to keep your eyes from tearing is to keep the fumes out of your eyes.  Simple and easy.  Buy some swim goggles and wear them while chopping or have a small fan going while you chop.  Place the fan on the counter and have it blow air across in front of you.  Left to right or vice versa over the top of the onion.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh--swimwear goggles! My DH already thinks I have more than enough gadgets/tools for the kitchen....I gotta add the goggles!


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2011)

Another way to minimize, but no eliminate the fumes is to make sure your knife is very sharp. But to answer your question, yes it was a fluke like Andy said.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 10, 2011)

I cut onions all of the time (about 3-4 times a week - I love Vidalias!!!), and maybe... maybe one in twenty will cause a little discomfort. As GB says, using a very sharp knife is one reason. Another is I don't stand "over" the cutting board, but stand straight up with the onion in front of me rather than me leaning over it. The fumes are further away and don't rise up into my face.

Oh, and the onions come straight from the counter top basket... never the fridge.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Place the fan on the counter and have it blow air across in front of you. Left to right or vice versa over the top of the onion.


 
oh, now you tell me... 

my shirt really smells like onion, but i did stay cool while crying as i diced it.



but seriously, i wonder if the lack of potency had anything to do with that it might have been an old onion (considering the black goo on it) even though it was only 2 weeks from the market.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2011)

buckytom said:


> oh, now you tell me...
> 
> my shirt really smells like onion, but i did stay cool while crying as i diced it.
> 
> ...




Older onions tend to be stronger in the tear -making department because moisture has evaporated concentrating the potency of the fumes.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm back with an update about my fluke tearless onion chopping experience.  actually, it was a bit daunting to face another onion - would i duplicate my previous easy chopping result, or would it be back to rivers of tears as usual?  i decided to take a somewhat scientific approach:  i cut my onion in half.  the first half onion i ran under hot water while peeling a few of the outer layers off.  the other onion half did not get the hot water treatment.  i chopped the first half with no smarting or tears whatever.  the second half was more pungent in aroma, and caused minor eye-smarting.  the onion, both parts, had the sharp bite and potent flavor i expect from (raw) onions.  what do i conclude from this second go-round?  enjoy this bag of onions while they last, but continue with the hot water baths...just in case.


----------



## GB (Jun 15, 2011)

You need to do at least one more test. Run one half under hot water and the other half under cold water. It might just be the water and not the temperature.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2011)

The hot water would wash off some of the onion's natural juices.  That would delay stinging fumes for a bit.  If you use a sharp knife and work quickly, that could be enough.

Congrats on your scientific experiment and discovery.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 15, 2011)

Swim goggles are good, and a snorkel will help even more, but leave the swim fins in the garage. You don't want to look silly.

I buy my onions already diced, in a two pound bag, made by a company that is literally right down the street and purchases their onions locally. I can even smell the onions when the wind is from the right direction. I repackage them by the ½ cup in sandwich bags, then stuff all the sandwich bags into a zip-lock freezer bag and freeze them. When I need diced onions, I just pull out one sandwich bag per onion.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Swim goggles are good, and a snorkel will help even more, but leave the swim fins in the garage. You don't want to look silly.Quote]


----------



## vitauta (Jun 15, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Swim goggles are good, and a snorkel will help even more, but leave the swim fins in the garage. You don't want to look silly.
> 
> I buy my onions already diced, in a two pound bag, made by a company that is literally right down the street and purchases their onions locally. I can even smell the onions when the wind is from the right direction. I repackage them by the ½ cup in sandwich bags, then stuff all the sandwich bags into a zip-lock freezer bag and freeze them. When I need diced onions, I just pull out one sandwich bag per onion.



having my onions pre-diced would be ideal in my world, even more welcome the perfume of the onions in the street air.  i always love the smell of green onions in the spring air, after lawn mowings.  living near baltimore, i remember fondly the smell emanating from a whiskey factory, not of booze, but of boiling potatoes.  driving past there always made me hungry.  also, the wonderful smells wafting from a mccormick spices plant located at one end of baltimore's inner harbor.  oysters on the half-shell, ooh baltimore, the things i miss about you....


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Just a fluke.  Onions do vary in potency.  Maybe you just got lucky.
> 
> Chilling mnimizes but does not eliminate.  Forget about lighting candles or standing on one leg and hopping up and down.
> 
> The sure fire way to keep your eyes from tearing is to keep the fumes out of your eyes.  Simple and easy.  Buy some swim goggles and wear them while chopping or have a small fan going while you chop.  Place the fan on the counter and have it blow air across in front of you.  Left to right or vice versa over the top of the onion.



Both of these work for me.  Or if it's a nice day outside (or even a cold, snowy day), opening the window in front of me works, as well.  For just a single onion, I'm fast enough to zip through it before it can affect me, but for doing large batches (for example when I'm making Dorowat and it requires 3 - 4 cups of chopped onion), I go first for the goggles, then if my 9 yo has absconded them for actual swimming, I go for the fan.

My SIL (in Turkey, where onions are in EVERYTHING) swears by the rinsing method that the OP is talking about.  I don't think it matters if it's hot or cold water.  Any rinsing works.  For me, I'm usually putting into hot oil and don't like the way the water makes them spatter... and I'm too lazy to properly dry them.


----------



## Constance (Jun 16, 2011)

I have told y'all about this before, but I don't think anyone believes me. Lemon juice really does work! Rub it on the cutting board and the cut side of the onion before you start chopping. No more tears. Honest!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 16, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i needed to dice a large onion for a recipe this morning, and steeled myself for the weeping to come.  my previous use of methods meant to alleviate onion tears hadn't worked for me, thus my resignation today. my onion, just two weeks from the market, had a black moldy looking section on one side, (another issue of mine) so i proceeded to peel back the layers to see what was still usable of the onion.  it was mostly still good, and i washed it a bit more than usual, as the black stuff was smeary even though the onion itself was fine inside.  accidentally, i had the hot water running as i was doing this, and scolded myself for now having to start working with a somewhat warmish onion - (one of my remembered onion tips was to chill it before using)  long story short, i sliced and diced this onion with absolutely no discomfort!  i might as well have been chopping an apple - i even made the dice extra small, and lingered over my task because it was such a pure pleasure to work and bond with an onion at long last!  now, what to do with my prematurely spoiling onions?  i'd rather not store them in the fridge unless i absolutely must....


When I was going to Culinary School, They taught you how to properly slice & dice onions where you will not have any tears. 


YouTube - ‪How to Slice and Dice an Onion Like a Pro‬‏

One trick they taught me was the freezer trick. 

Put the onions in the freezer for 30 minutes prior to use.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 16, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> When I was going to Culinary School, They taught you how to properly slice & dice onions where you will not have any tears.
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪How to Slice and Dice an Onion Like a Pro‬‏
> ...



the video demonstrating onion cutting technique was informative, and it must have been effective as well since i didn't shed a tear watching it!  p.s.  i like your quote about life being too short - nice lighthearted way to put out that message....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 16, 2011)

I rarely tear while slicing/dicing onion.  I rinse, then cut a slit in the outer layer and peel it away.  I then cut the ends off to make a flat side, place the onion with the grain running vertical.  I then slice downward into whatever dice size I want.  Then, lay the onion on its side and slice crosswise to make the dice or cubes.  But to make this work without tears, you need to have a very sharp knive.

Onion tears because the sulfur complounds found in the onion juice (of which minute drops fill the air) combine with your tears and create sufluric acid, caustic stuff that your eyes and nose just doesn't like.  If you crush onion cells with a dull knife, you release onion vapor into the air, and it gets into your eyes.  Tghe result is tearing.  Minimize the cell crushing (use a ver sharp knive and slice, don't chop), and use air currents to remove any errant vapors and you elliminate the tears.

Good luck with your future onion adventures.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sprout (Jun 17, 2011)

I also find the putting the "tufty" end in the garbage immediately after removing it helps. The tear-producing stuff seems to be especially strong in that area, so I never leave it on the counter while I slice the rest.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 17, 2011)

I must be lucky as my trick is to just cut them up.  I just don't get teary over onions.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 23, 2011)

as much as i like onions, i can't see myself hauling out scuba gear or clearing a place for an oscillating fan in order to deal with one.  several people mentioned the desirability of having a well sharpened knife, so i bought a new supermarket one yesterday, along with another bag of yellow onions.  i am ready now.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2011)

vitauta said:


> as much as i like onions, i can't see myself hauling out scuba gear or clearing a place for an oscillating fan in order to deal with one.  several people mentioned the desirability of having a well sharpened knife, so i bought a new supermarket one yesterday, along with another bag of yellow onions.  i am ready now.



You might want to touch up the edge on that supermarket knife, just to make sure it's really sharp.  A good, hard steel will do the trick.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vitauta (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> You might want to touch up the edge on that supermarket knife, just to make sure it's really sharp.  A good, hard steel will do the trick.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



is that goodweed as in marijuana?  (onionknife is ready for action)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

I keep my onions in the fridge, use a sharp knife, and don't have a problem.  Also have all the snorkeling gear, but have not had to use it yet.  As Sir Loin said, I leave my fins in the garage, as I don't want to look silly.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2011)

vitauta said:


> is that goodweed as in marijuana?  (onionknife is ready for action)



Nope.  I don't use any kind of drugs except for those to treat diabetes.  Goodweed comes from being the smallest kid in my age group as I was growing up, ridiculously small, two years behind my peers.  My dear old dad would give me a pep talk every once in a while when I'd come home dejected and feeling sorry for myself.  He always included the sentence, "One of these days, you're going to shoot up like a bad weed.".  I never grew taller than 5'6"  So if I'm not the proverbial bad weed, I must be Goodweed.

That's why I chose my online moniker, to remember my dad, and how he always tried to make me feel better.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vitauta (Jun 24, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Nope.  I don't use any kind of drugs except for those to treat diabetes.  Goodweed comes from being the smallest kid in my age group as I was growing up, ridiculously small, two years behind my peers.  My dear old dad would give me a pep talk every once in a while when I'd come home dejected and feeling sorry for myself.  He always included the sentence, "One of these days, you're going to shoot up like a bad weed.".  I never grew taller than 5'6"  So if I'm not the proverbial bad weed, I must be Goodweed.
> 
> That's why I chose my online moniker, to remember my dad, and how he always tried to make me feel better.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



great story, great dad.  i was a weed myself growing up. at age ten i stood 5'6" and was taller than all my friends.  worst of all, TOWERED over every boy i knew (and might potentially "like")  my wise old dad took me fishing and taught me horticulture to take my mind off things, all the time assuring me that those other kids would all "catch up" with me. in the meanwhile, i became the best tomboy i could be, getting chosen for sport teams way ahead of most of the boys even, due to my wicked bat and fielding skills.  of course by the time everyone had indeed caught up and i was no longer teased for my height, it had long ceased to be an issue for me.  there was always an abundance of other adolescent problems to shake my self-worth, anyhow.  but one thing stuck with me - i remained an unabashed daddy's girl for ever and always.  cos he knew how to make me feel special even when i myself didn't yet.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 24, 2011)

I never had a problem with onions. I think there are a few factors in play here. Deffinitely a sharp knife is important, work as quickly as you can, and either use the onions right away, or store them someplace where the fumes don't waft up in your face while you are continuing to work.  Don't lean over while you are chopping or slicing.  I would give the board and knife a good wipe after you are finished with the onions and before you move on to something else. I also think that you can develope a bit of immunity to their effects. The more you do it, the less problems you will have.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I never had a problem with onions. I think there are a few factors in play here. Deffinitely a sharp knife is important, work as quickly as you can, and either use the onions right away, or store them someplace where the fumes don't waft up in your face while you are continuing to work.  Don't lean over while you are chopping or slicing.  I would give the board and knife a good wipe after you are finished with the onions and before you move on to something else. I also think that you can develope a bit of immunity to their effects. The more you do it, the less problems you will have.



I've got two of those myself, Daddy's girls.  They are a wonderful thing for a Dad to have.  But alas, they married great husbands and give most of their attentions to them, as it should be.  But we still talk to each other, a lot.  In fact, one of them talks to me several times a week, though she lives on the East coast.  And all my kids call me up for help with a recipe every now and again, or with whatever problem is vexing them that their spouses can't field.  It makes me feel special to be able to help.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bpreedy (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi - My first post on this forum. 

I use a sharp knife and perhaps its because I'm 6'1 but I haven't cried for years while cutting any variety of onion.  My two cents are that its probably the onion you were cutting that was the fluke.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 9, 2011)

i'm back with a final (i hope) update on the onion chopping caper.  it was suggested that the onion-to-be-chopped be rinsed with cold water instead of hot water.  i learned that the temperature of the water does not make a difference in this exercise.  if i rinse an onion in water regardless of its temperature before cutting it up, my result is a tear-free onion chopping session.  thank you all for your help, tips and suggestions about onion chopping.  my happy results are:  one cool new apple green utility knife w/sheath, fewer purchases of ready-to-go chopped onions from the deli, and a 200% increase in my everyday bag onion usage....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 10, 2011)

Just one more tip, slicing produces far less airborne onion juice than does chopping.  Slicing uses a sliding motion, which separates the onion cells from each other much more cleanly.  Chopping, no matter how sharp the knife, crushes some of the onion cells, releasing more micro-droplets into the air.  

To dice an onion, I first make a very shallow slice from top to bottom and peel away the first couple of layers to remove the onion skin, and any brown or partially brown layers.  I then cut off the bottom and top of the onion.  Next, I place the bottom of the onion against the cutting board and make thin, vertical slices from the top, almost to the bottom.  I turn the onion 90 degrees and repeat.  Finally, cut a thin slice along one edge to make a flat side and place that side against the cutting board.  Turn the onion sideways and make thin slices all the way through.  This gives you finely diced onion without having to chop and crush the veggie.

This technique also work well for any round veggie or fruit that you want to dice.  To control the size of the dice, you simply make the slices closer or further apart.  It even works for partially frozen meats, like a boneless ham, or turkey breast.

But remember, your knife must be very sharp at all times.  A sharp knife is your best friend, after your spouse and kids of course, and maybe your fishing pole.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

